# Bread Pizzas. (Home Made & AirFryer)



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2020)

*Bread Pizzas. *(Home Made & AirFryer)



I made a couple of these a few weeks ago, after not making any for a long time. 
I had forgotten how Great they were!!

These are really easy to make, even for a Crippled up Old Bear.
So the first one here I cheated on, by using a store bought Frozen Bread Pizza.
I just took a frozen Pepperoni Bread Pizza, and sliced up some leftover Sausage to put on top.
Those took 12 minutes @ 390° in a Crisper Basket of my #360 Air Fryer.

Then the next Day, I had some leftover Steak Rolls.
So I opened them up & covered the rolls with Pizza Sauce. Then Shredded Mozzarella Cheese.
Then I put a few slices of Pepperoni on top, and put them in the Baking Pan.
I set it at 390°, and these were done @ 12 minutes.

I love these Steak Roll Bread Pizzas—I think they are more Delicate & a really nice texture.


Enjoy the Pics!!

Bear

One of these was left after we had two night's Suppers of Sammies:







Sliced the last Sausage for Pizza:






Spread the slices on top of a couple Frozen Pepperoni Bread Pizzas:






Bear's First Bread Pizza:






Second one, with a little piece of the first one left:






Next Night, started with two small Steak Rolls:






Cover with Sauce & Shredded Mozzarella:






Then some Pepperoni on top & into the #360 @ 390° for 12 minutes:






Two Fresh Bread Pizzas from Scratch:  MMMMMMmmmmmmm........................


----------



## tander28 (May 20, 2020)

Looks delicious to me!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 20, 2020)

Lookin' good Bear, lookin' mighty good, Like! RAY


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 20, 2020)

Nice looking bread pizzas and way better than those store bought box bread pizza.


----------



## chopsaw (May 20, 2020)

Makin me hungry . Looks great .


----------



## Steve H (May 20, 2020)

Sub rolls for pizza, eh? That sounds like a terrific idea. They look great Bear!


----------



## tx smoker (May 20, 2020)

Bear you ought to go about writing your own 360 cookbook    That thing really gets a workout around your house and the stuff you're making is fairly easy but very tasty. You could spend a few years on the NY Times best seller list!!



Steve H said:


> Sub rolls for pizza, eh? That sounds like a terrific idea.



Yep!! Used sub rolls many times in the past. I made Italian biscuit bombs last week and the Pillsbury Grands make a really nice dough for small pizzas. I've also used torts in the past for a thin crust pizza that came out really well. Lots of options out there for pizza making. Heck, you can use Texas toast in a pinch. It's a bit thicker than we like but it'll stand up to the sauce.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 20, 2020)

Nice looking bread pizza. You should try English muffins some time.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (May 20, 2020)

that is some good looking pizza bear, looks like ya got quite a few tasty meals out of that sausage.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 20, 2020)

Those look way better and probably taste way better than those frozen store bought ones.


----------



## gary s (May 20, 2020)

Mighty Tasty Looking   Nice !!

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 20, 2020)

Looks good and quick to make. Had Bagel Pizzas the other night. Used Thomas's Everything Bagels. Soft and Chewy...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Looks delicious to me!



Thank You Tander!!

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> Lookin' good Bear, lookin' mighty good, Like! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Nice looking bread pizzas and way better than those store bought box bread pizza.




Thank You Rick!!
I like the frozen ones, but the ones I make with various rolls are definitely better!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Makin me hungry . Looks great .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Steve H said:


> Sub rolls for pizza, eh? That sounds like a terrific idea. They look great Bear!



Thank You Steve!!
It works great---I tried it on Hot Dog & Burger Buns too, but they're a little too Soft for this.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Bear you ought to go about writing your own 360 cookbook    That thing really gets a workout around your house and the stuff you're making is fairly easy but very tasty. You could spend a few years on the NY Times best seller list!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You Robert!!
I am writing a Book, and it's FREE !!
Just click on "Bear's Step by Steps".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking bread pizza. You should try English muffins some time.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Good idea---I'll try that next time we get some.
Mrs Bear likes to get them when they're "Buy One--Get 2 Free".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (May 22, 2020)

Tasty looking pizza Bear! That 360 puts out some nice food!

Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> that is some good looking pizza bear, looks like ya got quite a few tasty meals out of that sausage.




Thank You Jim!!
Yup---Stretching the Sausage!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Those look way better and probably taste way better than those frozen store bought ones.




Thank You SHS !!
Yes, I like most frozen bread pizzas, but my homemade ones are definitely better.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2020)

gary s said:


> Mighty Tasty Looking   Nice !!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good and quick to make. Had Bagel Pizzas the other night. Used Thomas's Everything Bagels. Soft and Chewy...JJ



Thank You Jimmy!!
That Sounds Great Too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2020)

xray said:


> Tasty looking pizza Bear! That 360 puts out some nice food!
> 
> Like!




Thank You Xray!!
Love My #360!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2020)

Kevinbthgrouse
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

